# Pastry Trends



## novi (Aug 31, 2009)

I am a pastry student doing a paper on the pastry trends that could effect the future of pastry. have to do some first hand research and wanted to see if anyone had any input on what they see happening in the industry across the country. Any input would be greatly appriciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Some trends I see are that more and more bakers are trying to satisfy specific dietary needs of food allergic people, by making gluten free, dairy free, lactose free, fat free types of items.

I also see a trend towards smaller desserts, such as dessert shots that you see in a lot of restaurants.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

the rise of molecular gastronmy in the pastry world.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Dunno, this seems strange to me as molecular gastronomy actually started in part with Chefs who adopted pastry techniques to the savoury kitchen...


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Novi, I don't know anything about trends, but I'd be interested in your student's perspective on the thread titled "Culinary School Grad".


----------

